# URGENT!!! RAT EAR INFECTION TREATMENT



## Autumn_Latte (Nov 1, 2020)

URGENT!!! So one of my rats (10-month-old female, Latte) has come down with an ear infection. I recently moved and had my brother watch both my rats for about a month while we were taking care of house business. (He has rats as well). Shortly after having her in his possession, he noticed she was tilting her head and scratching at her ear often. He assumed she had an ear infection and told me, giving me frequent updates. I didn't have the time (or money) to see her or take her to the vet. After a couple of days, my brother noticed she was a bit better. I got them back today and it's worse than I thought. Her head is tilted on its side pretty bad and looks painful. I don't see any puss or nasty stuff in her ears. Those are her symptoms. I did some research and believe it's an Inner Ear Infection. I am pretty broke and simply cannot afford to take her to the vet, unfortunately. We have Colloidal Silver and I read that it worked great I'm just not super sure about dosage and how I should give it to her. 
Any help would be appreciated!!! Tysm!


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

The greatest risk in attempting to treat her with colloidal silver is you may be wasting time as she gets worse. Also, it may not be an ear infection. It could also be something like a pituitary tumor or other neurological issue. I'd suggest either getting a proper diagnosis or make sure she gets treated with the [appropriate medicine] for an ear infection.


----------



## a1phanine (Mar 27, 2018)

You need to take her vet. Sorry but you should always budget for vets. "Not going vets" is not an option. It only costs like 20 bucks.

I googled that silver stuff and found
"
Colloidal silver has not been shown to have any positive effects. In fact, there is no evidence that silver is even used by rats or humans.
However, there are plenty of studies showing the risks of using it, and it can lead to death in rats and humans.
You are effectively poisoning your rats.
"


----------



## Autumn_Latte (Nov 1, 2020)

CorbinDallasMyMan said:


> The greatest risk in attempting to treat her with colloidal silver is you may be wasting time as she gets worse. Also, it may not be an ear infection. It could also be something like a pituitary tumor or other neurological issue. I'd suggest either getting a proper diagnosis or make sure she gets treated with the [appropriate medicine] for an ear infection.


She is a rescue from being a feeder rat so it could be neurological bc of inbreeding and stuff. I'll look into more medicines for her. Thank u!


----------



## a1phanine (Mar 27, 2018)

Autumn_Latte said:


> She is a rescue from being a feeder rat so it could be neurological bc of inbreeding and stuff. I'll look into more medicines for her. Thank u!


You need proper antiobiotics from the vet, home remedies wont cut it..


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

a1phanine said:


> "Not going to vets" is not an option. It only costs like 20 bucks.


This may be true in some parts of the world but in my area, an exam plus antibiotics for a mild/moderate URI will be in the range of $100 to $150 (USD).


----------



## a1phanine (Mar 27, 2018)

CorbinDallasMyMan said:


> This may be true in some parts of the world but in my area, an exam plus antibiotics for a mild/moderate URI will be in the range of $100 to $150 (USD).


****, my local charge 12.50 for small animal consultation, just paid £45ish for antibiotics and consultation for 2 so I guess i'm lucky here 
You should always budget for animal care when owning pets, always have an emergency fund for vets.

Can you borrow money from a friend/relative? It's unlikely to just go away on its own it needs treatment, it will become very painful for them


----------

